# [SOLVED] acer x1200 possible power supply problems



## brucedpitkin (Mar 30, 2010)

I have the above mentioned computer running Vista Home premiumx64.
After leaving it running for a couple of hours, I returned to it and noticed that the display looked watery and unstable, as if the refresh rate was set wrong.
The mouse was frozen so I couldn't re-start from the screen.
I tried to re-start using the power button but the computer wouldn't re-boot.
The power would go on and the fan started but nothing else.
After numerous tries I finally got booted up. Everything worked ok.
The next morning I couldn't get the computer to power up out of sleep.
I have recovery disks but I can't boot from those either.
When I turn on the power the power indicator light goes on and I can hear and see the dvd drive trying to spool up.
I cannot hear the hard drive run at all.
I get a "no signal" message on the moniter.
Is this a power problem? Or should I be looking at something else? 
The power sup[ply in question is a Liteon ps-5221-06.

Thanks in advance for any help
Bruce


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: acer x1200 possible power supply problems*

Hi and welcome to TSF!!!

It is possible that you are having a PSU problem, but it could be a number of things actually.

Have you modified the system at all? I.e. added any cards, changed out anything? Doesn't have to be recently either, I'm just trying to get a feel for your power consumption.

The quickest way to eliminate a PSU issue is to use a spare test PSU to see if the system will power on. Do you have a spare or do you know anyone who does?

I would start by resetting the BIOS to default. You can disconnect the system from the AC outlet and remove the CMOS battery. Let it sit for about 30 minutes. You may also have CMOS reset jumper on the motherboard that will allow you to reset it to default without removing the battery.

Next thing I would do is remove the memory and then attempt to power on the system; listen for BEEPS.

If that does not work, install the memory, disconnect all the optical and hard disk drives and try to power on the system; you may do these one at a time.

If that doesn't work, then please refer to the following link for bench testing your system:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html

Thanks!


----------



## brucedpitkin (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: acer x1200 possible power supply problems*

I've never done anything to modify it.
I'm not that experienced with nuts and bolts tech stuff. As a matter of fact I didn't even know there was such a thing as a cmos battery. 
This is a very narrow computer, everything is jammed in tight and I can only get access through one side of the unit. 
If I new how to identify this battery I'd like to try. 
The folks at Acer have been absolutely no help in providing me the slightest bit of information. 
Thanks for the advice. I'll try that link.
Worse case scenario, I fry the motherboard and end up getting a new computer.
Nothing ventured/nothing gained.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: acer x1200 possible power supply problems*

Hi and thanks for the update!



> I'm not that experienced with nuts and bolts tech stuff. As a matter of fact I didn't even know there was such a thing as a cmos battery.


The CMOS batter looks like a "large watch battery". Here is a picture of one and the second link is a search for more pictures just in case.

http://ww2.justanswer.com/uploads/lifesaver333/2009-05-01_111404_battery.jpeg

http://images.google.com/images?hl=...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CA8QsAQwAA

PC's are actually really easy to assemble and disassemble. The main thing you will want to remember before touching ANY internal component is to ground yourself before touching anything. They make static grounding straps that you can purchase for under $10.00. These are good and most very reliable. The method I use is to grab the metal casing and always hold onto it while you are working on anything. However, if you need two hands for something, that is pretty well out!



> Worse case scenario, I fry the motherboard and end up getting a new computer.


That really should not be a problem as long as you take the BASIC safety precautions when working on a system.


 Power the sytem off
 Unplug the power cord from the PC or AC outlet.
 Hold the power button for 10 seconds to discharge the PSU and capacitors.
 Always prevent static discharge
 Do not touch the capacitors or anything else you do not need to touch in the system.
 Be very careful with EVERYTHING and do not drop anything, especially the hard disk drives.

I'll see if I can find you some links on removing the components. Maybe Youtube has some? Hmmmmm... good idea! LOl

Thanks!


----------



## brucedpitkin (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: acer x1200 possible power supply problems*

OK.
I pulled the cmos battery, waited 30 minutes and tried to re-start.
Nothing.
I then unplugged the dvd drive and tried to re-start and, voila!
I can hear the beeping sound that accompanies a normal startup.
I can't remove the memory because the first memory unit is buried behind the dvd drive case which I haven't figured out how to remove yet.
I've looked up pictures of repair procedures and everything looks real simple with the standard roomy desktop cases.
My slim line model is put together like a particularly impenetrable ship in a bottle.
Anyway: what did I accomplish and what should I do next?
I'm going slow because I have visitors at the house so I can only steal a few minutes here and there.
Also, thanks for all the help so far.

Bruce


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: acer x1200 possible power supply problems*

Hi and thanks for the update!

Let's try going a different route on this assuming you do not have spare power supply. You will definitely need to figure out how to remove the DVD drive at one point, but let's go a different route to see if we can find anything.

Locate all of the drive cables on your system, both data and power. Make note of where they go on both ends because you will have to put them back at one point. Take a picture or two? Definitely take really good notes you will understand.

Locate your hard disk drive cables, disconnect them from both the motherboard and hard disk drive.

Locate your floppy drive if you have one installed, do the same thing.

Locate your optical drives (CD/DVD) and disconnect all of the cables from them and the motherboard - essentially the same as you did with the hard disk drives.

Attempt to power on the system.

Are there any cards stuck in any of the motherboard slots?

Attached is a picture of a motherboard with the slots marked that I am referring too. If there are, please let me know what cards are installed.

thanks!


----------



## brucedpitkin (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: acer x1200 possible power supply problems*

I unplugged everything but the fan.
There is one card attached to the board, it connects to a telephone type "line" jack and is labeled "PCIEXI" as best as I can see.
What should I look for when I power up?


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: acer x1200 possible power supply problems*

Thanks for the update!

Please remove the card from the system also! This is your fax/modem! They have been well known to cause issues!

When you power the system up you should see the BIOS setup screen; this is assuming you have the system memory still installed. The system should fail to boot since it does not have any drives attached.

Thanks!


----------



## brucedpitkin (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: acer x1200 possible power supply problems*

I did as you advised.
The system went to the bios screen and then the following message came up:
Client Mac ADDR: 00 1d72A1 EFCBGUID: FFFFFFFF....FFFF....FFFF....FFFF....FFFFFFFFFFFFF
followed by a blinking cursor with a rotating backslash above it.
After a minute or so of this, I hit the esc button and got a "Disk Boot Failure" message.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: acer x1200 possible power supply problems*

Hi and thanks for the update!

Actually, what you are getting is GREAT! Believe it or not, it's great! That means the system is posting correctly; in short it's self-test with just the basic stuff in it passes!

Now, connect your CD/DVD drive and try it again. See what happens.
Now connect your next optical drive if you have one... see what happens
Now install your modem (the add-on card you pulled) see what happens
Now connect your hard disk drive and see what happens.

At one point the system should reproduce the problem you were having. Keep adding devices until you either reproduce it or solve it.

Thanks and let me know what's going on!


----------



## brucedpitkin (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: acer x1200 possible power supply problems*

I plugged everything in one at a time.
Now everything works perfectly.
The only thing weird was that I had to re-set the date and time, it had jumped back to 2008. 
Maybe pulling the cmos battery did the trick?

Bruce


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: acer x1200 possible power supply problems*

Hi and thanks for the update!

Yes, clearing the CMOS will reset the date and time on the system to whatever the default was on the motherboard when it was created. If you power your system off at the end of the day, power it back on let's say the next morning and the date and time is off, that is a prime indicator that the CMOS battery is weak or dead.

Thanks and please mark this thread as SOLVED using the THREAD TOOLS.


----------



## brucedpitkin (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: acer x1200 possible power supply problems{SOLVED}*

Thanks for the excellent and professional help.


----------

